# Puff Embroidery Basics?



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, I have done a lot of embroidery on caps. But now I want to try Puff Embroidery. I just got a file professionally digitized specifically for Puff Embroidery for my cap. I have the foam. What are the basic steps after I get my file to my machine, oriented correctly and are ready to start stitching?


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Craig,
I've only done puff a few times several years ago. (not by choice) I really think it makes the designs pop! The only suggestion I have for you is try it on a scrap hat first to make sure the stitches covering the foam, actually cover the corners and you cant see the foam thru the stitches.

Oh.. and one more thing..
Hold your breath, pray and push start! 


Nicole


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

After the underlay part where you want the foam - I put a stop in - lay down the foarm and hit start. After the area is done I remove the foam. I just did one - had the design done - but I have to go in and do some touch up - who did your design. The last step to make it look tight is the heatgun.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Heat gun? Could you elaborate on that?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Most definitely. The trick here is that no matter how much density you use - the foam will poke through. A heatgun will suck the foam in and tighten the poly thread. You have to ensure not to be to close and keep the gun moving. Start back far and move towards until you see the action - you'll know when you see it. If you go to close you know that too - so be patient.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I did a post on Puffy Foam for the EmbroideryTalk Blog. It contains some links to information I think will be helpful.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

idonaldson said:


> After the underlay part where you want the foam - I put a stop in - lay down the foarm and hit start. After the area is done I remove the foam. I just did one - had the design done - but I have to go in and do some touch up - who did your design. The last step to make it look tight is the heatgun.


This is who I use. Embroidery Digitizing Service - 24HourDigitizing.com I have a heat gun also, so I will give it a shot.

So the steps should be.

1. Sew the underlay.

2. Lay down the foam.

3. There should be a stitch then that basically cuts the foam and then I remove the outside of the foam?

4. Then sew the stitches that cover the foam?

I was wondering at what point does the foam go down and when do I remove the "waste" foam.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

EnMartian said:


> I did a post on Puffy Foam for the EmbroideryTalk Blog. It contains some links to information I think will be helpful.



That helped a lot. So basically I sew everything first that doesn't have foam under it. Apply my foam and let the entire design finish and then I remove the excess foam?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The tutorials and info on the link that EnMartian posted explain it all very well. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

If you had someone digitize the design for you then you need to look to see if they added in a stop or color change to accomodate the placement of the foam. Some digitizers do it differently but I am sewing a design now that puts in a color change before and after the puff portions of the design so that you can assign a stop on the machine without modifications to the file. In addition I guess all machines work differently also. I have never sewn the underlay first, all the designs I have had made sew the underlay directly on the foam which tacks down the foam for me. They also make sticky foam but I haven't had the chance to buy any yet to try it.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If the underlay goes over the foam, how does it puff up? I would think the underlay would flatten the foam. Just trying to understand it all. I could see if the file had a tackdown that just went around the perimeter, that would work. If the foam is flattened, does that not defeat the purpose?


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

jean518 said:


> If the underlay goes over the foam, how does it puff up? I would think the underlay would flatten the foam. Just trying to understand it all. I could see if the file had a tackdown that just went around the perimeter, that would work. If the foam is flattened, does that not defeat the purpose?


The underlay doesn't flatten the foam. The foam is pretty firm stuff. The design I am using right now used a center underlay of a single running stitch or no underlay at all in certain areas, the running stitch isn't enough to compress the foam to where it can be noticed when the cap is complete. I have done several puff designs that stitch the underlady right on top of the foam. I am no expert but the digitizers didn't insert stops or color changes after the underlay but they did before and after the puff areas (which includes the underlay). They have all come out looking very nice.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

Also to speak to the type of foam and compression, I read that a TON of people use regular craft foam from the craft stores. I ran out of foam on a large order of caps I am doing so I picked some up from the craft store. It was the same 3mm size when I started but when I was done I could tell something was different about that cap than the rest. The puff wasn't as puffy to me. I asked my wife and she could tell right away by looking without even being told that one was different. I took the craft store foam and pinched it between my fingers and it compressed and didn't recover well. I took my embroidery foam and did the same and it recovered to its original size almost instantly. Since I was mid way through an order and I like the full rise of the puff I ordered more from the PAS store. Perhaps different brands from different stores work better?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The sulky/embroidery foam is available at most fabric stores. I know Jo Ann Fabric has it. My local dealer carries it also. If you are in a pinch, try there. I have heard both ways on the craft foam.


----------

